# Remington 799 for sale - Bass Pro Shops



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

$369.00 after rebate.

What is everyone's thoughts? I've been thinking about a varmint rifle for a while, want to go .223 because I think ammo will be cheaper. Can't afford an AR because people have panicked and run up the price....


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Should be a really nice rifle. My hunting buddy just bought a 798 and it is nice. Shoots 1" groups, and this is his first rifle.


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

John Galt said:


> $369.00 after rebate.
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts? I've been thinking about a varmint rifle for a while, want to go .223 because I think ammo will be cheaper. Can't afford an AR because people have panicked and run up the price....


Do you know if they have the model 798 on sale also,,,I want a 300 win mag....


----------



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

What is the difference between the model 799 & 798? If anyone has the model 799, can they share their thoughts on the gun? 

I saw this ad at Bass Pro as well and I am thinking of getting one in a smaller caliber as well. Thanks.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know the big difference they are basically the same gun with the 799 in small cals. and the 798 in bigger cals. They are both based on the same action.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

I was at the Bass Pro shop in Katy this past weekend. I looked at the 799 in a 22-250. It is a nice rifle until you try the action. It is not very smooth. In fact, I would think it would need some work from the start. It is pretty bad. I only looked at one, so it may have been this particular rifle. Maybe that is why it had not sold yet.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Frank said:


> I was at the Bass Pro shop in Katy this past weekend. I looked at the 799 in a 22-250. It is a nice rifle until you try the action. It is not very smooth. In fact, I would think it would need some work from the start. It is pretty bad. I only looked at one, so it may have been this particular rifle. Maybe that is why it had not sold yet.


It may have been that particular one. My buddies 798 is in .308 and while it is not 700 smooth it isn't rough. Once he shot it a few time and worked the bolt a little bit it smoothed out.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I am no expert so forgive any miss speakings. I to am interest in the 799, but Bass Pro does not have it in the 7.62 x 39 so there goes the good price. I searched the web for feedback. The 799 had a mini mauser action. It is similiar to the 798 / mauser action does not have the same control feed (not sure of the terminoligy) as the 798 or mauser action. I am not sure if this is good or bad. I know my father has a 270 built on a mauser action and that gun is deadly.

This gun is like the Spartan shot Gun that Remington imports, and nameplates it in the US. One exception they bring in the blanks (action barrel and trigger) and put the wood on in the US. 

All this said if BPS had it in 7.62 x 39 there would be one in the gun safe.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a 799 in a 22 hornet, the action is not silky smooth but its not bad. I have a p.o.s. BSA scope and with no wind I can cover 3 holes with a quarter @100 yards.


----------

